# How to make waffles stay crisp?



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Anyone have hints on how to make waffles retain their crispness for a few minutes?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

are they belgium or regular thin? Are you adding oil/butter and stiff egg whites?
Belgium stay crisper....just cook more until dk brown


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Belgian, stiff whites, baking soda, baking powder, flour, buttermilk, melted butter.

I like them light and crisp straight out of the waffle iron.  But then they get soft in about a minute or so. There's gotta be some trick.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

LOL!  Too brown?


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Kuan that looks like a whole wheat waffle man.


ha haha ha


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Holding them in the oven will help, but only a little. If the idea is to serve several people at the same time -- forget it. Just like potato pancakes, they are best served straight from the iron. Nature of the beast. Don't worry about it, enjoy it.

Try adding a little corn meal or polenta to the batter, say a tbs per cup of flour. It won't help a lot with the crispness but will give the waffle some texture to compensate. The flavor is unexpected and delicious.

BDL


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

try swapping out the buttermilk....you may need to alter the baking soda if you do. Buttermilk makes things more tender, which is pretty much the opposite of crisp. 

Marion Cunningham has a great yeast waffle recipe that is exceptionally crisp, the deal is you gotta know the night before that you'll be having waffles in the AM.


----------



## dillbert (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned: sugar

if there's a single place I disagree with Alton Brown, it is his statement that thou shalt never use a pancake recipe for waffles.

actually, I find a pancake recipe, slightly adjust for consistency, to make marvelous waffles.

all that said, sugar aids in the crisp factor.

other things I've learned as crispy no-nos:
no flat cooling surfaces - use a rack
no cover anything - covering a waffle to keep it warm does not make = crispy

I hold deep pocket waffles in a 250'F oven on a regular basis. got sugar, got crisp, nadda problem holding them.

the leftovers get froze for toaster waffles - and thems be crispy, too.


----------



## soup (Apr 2, 2008)

My restaurant has a monthly waffle night. We average 200 people between 5pm and 7pm. We have 5 waffle irons so this requires we start making waffles at 3:30pm. We make the thick Belgian type. To hold them they are broken in half, shingled in 4" steam table pans, and left out uncovered. Just prior to serving they are placed in a 250 degree oven for 5 minutes. They are crispy on the outside and moist on the inside. They are not quite as crispy as when they are served straight out of the iron but I am often asked how we serve so many waffles and maintain their crispness. 

Now waffle toppings, it is fun to watch people garnish their waffles. We set up a bar with no less than 20 toppings ranging from maple syrup ond pecans to cottage cheese and Pennsylvania Dutch sweet gravy.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

If I need to serve a crowd I hold in the oven and for those who want extra crispy I run them back through the waffle iron for a minute or so. Crisps up the outside again. I am going to make a batch of whole wheat pumpkin waffles this weekend.


----------

